# Eden Dog Food



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

/////////////////////


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Dogs are only fussy when made that way by their owners 

Choose the food YOU want him to eat, put it down, give him fifteen minutes and if it's not gone, take it away again and offer nothing else at all. With an adult dog I would say offer again at the next meal time, but with a young puppy I would suggest offering again in a couple of hours. 

If you continue to chop and change brands you'll only make him fussier and fussier, and he'll only get worse as he gets older - a varied diet is great, but get him consistently eating one brand/kind before you change or add in extra things. 

Eden is a great food, and if you want him to eat it then insist that he does, he won't starve!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

Lady is on Eden and loves it! Nice firm poo's (once a day), and she dances around me so excited waiting for her dinnertimes.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> If you continue to chop and change brands you'll only make him fussier and fussier, and he'll only get worse as he gets older - a varied diet is great, but get him consistently eating one brand/kind before you change or add in extra things.


^ This! Already learned this the hard way with the cats, both of whom I'm reasonably confident can now read price tags.

I'm fortunately in the position where the dog will eat more or less anything that's put in front of him. However, I started weaning off JWB onto Eden this week, and he's clearly far more motivated by the Eden - I've actually been using bits of it as training treats, and I know that if I tried to pull the same thing with JWB I'd be on the receiving end of an extremely disparaging look.

I'm not exactly a dog food connoisseur, but given the high meat content, I'd imagine it's pretty tasty (the cats are also interested in it!) - so if he likes it, stick with it!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

My puppy will eat anything I do mix in a little of what I'm having.. today I was doing Chilli con carne so they had a bit of mince sprinkled on top, yesterday it was fish.. that way they get variety but the base kibble is the same so don't have to keep swapping once you find a suitable one. 

JJ has a grain allergy so although he'll eat anything I can't feed him one with cereal in anyway. 

My older dog who has always been on JWB has always had to have hers wet with other food mixed in to persuade her to eat it, but she has eaten the Eden kibble dry on its own (I gave her a bit as treat intended for JJ, but she got there first.. lol!) so it must be good!!!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, yes, yes

dinky is a fussy cow where dry food is concerned, i have bought loads of different brands (applaws, arden grange sensitive, james wellbeloved cereal free, wainwrights, they all refused wainwrights to name a few) now since buying eden she looks forward to brekkie time and she loves it  

so i highly reccomend eden to anyone and everyone 

my boys eat whatever is in their bowls but dinky she is another story 


should add i tried each brand for atleast 6 weeks the boys ate it (except wainwrights) but i want them on the same dry as it's easier for me, she ate the arden grange sensitive for around 6 or 7 months then refused to eat it.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Chevy was not a big eater in the rescue kennels, nor was she that fussed by food when she got home, I have recently started moving her from the food she was on to Eden and she picks out the Eden and leaves the old food. She was quite gassy before and that has improved since we started switching her over to eden 

The customer service is also excellent and delivery times are really quick.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

NO, Bailey is not fussy, he is just holding out for you giving him something better, which you have obviously done as he has learned to do it.

Completely with SixStar on this one.

A dog should eat what its given, dogs do not get to pick and choose.

I use Eden & would highly recommend it. Buy a sample and follow SixStars advice and you should be fine. He will NOT starve himself and going without food for a day or 2 is not going to hurt him in order for him to learn to eat what he is given.

This has been a recent topic over on the Eden Holistic facebook page and a few members have had great success following the tough love rule for their picky dogs
http://www.facebook.com/groups/218475148275706/


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

sorry i completely disagree - variety is the spice of life and dogs choose food by smell, texture and taste

it of course depends on what YOU as the owner want to do but I would iterate through so he doesnt get the same thing day in day out or use something as a base and add some freshly cooked/appropriate leftover meat/fish on top

that's only my opinion


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone found though their poo's smell REALLY strongly? 

JJ's stink to be honest and Inca's are getting smellier when she's been trying it


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> Has anyone found though their poo's smell REALLY strongly?
> 
> JJ's stink to be honest and Inca's are getting smellier when she's been trying it


YES! but it only lasted about a month after I finished switching her. Have to admit though it really really PONGED! Eye watering nose hair melting type!

She wasnt windy or runny, just her poo smell could have woken the dead!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

anyone found it helped with what I call 'washing machine tummy'.. where can constantly feel dogs tummy rumbling? ..my older dogs tummy does it every night even though she eats breakfast, dinner and treats throughout day so can't possibly still be hungry. 

sometimes toast or a biscuit helps...I'm not sure if its stomach acids and the bread/biscuits soak it up and stop it..it must be uncomfortable as she will wake me up sometimes prodding me so I go get her a biscuit. Her usual food is James Wellbeloved Senior. (she's 12yrs old next month) 

I was thinking of putting her on Eden when finished her food but the stink from JJ's poo and him starting to eat his own poo since starting Eden, is really putting me off them both staying on it.


----------



## Bulliesandshihtzu (Nov 21, 2012)

Big thumbs up for Eden here, poo smell doesn't last, mine have been on it near enough since it was launched, it gave my 13 yr old ebt a new lease of life, his ears are so much better on it, they all poo once a day instead of 5, I can't recommend it enough to anyone that I speak to!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

The smelly poos didn't last with mine on Eden, but now they are having some raw meals too - my chis love Eden even the one that has colitis eats it with no ill effects


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

A dog will only become fussy because you let it.  Also I know you have certainly mentioned in other posts about Bailey having a sensitive stomach and only being able to eat certain foods. For this reason alone I think you need to take a step back and stop swapping food brands.

I change Millies kibble about every 10 months - Once a 15Kg sack has been used up. 

Personally with a young growing dog I would not be changing foods as often as you suggets he has - Sounds like he has tried more foods in his 4 months than Millie in her 4 years.  

For now I would find a food your happy with and stick with it. Have set meal times- Put the food down - Doesnt eat it then take it away. Just repeat this cycle. He wont go to long until he eats it. 

If you want to add variety I would stick to for instance the same kibble but rotate around 2-3 wets. 

The last thing you want to create is a fussy dog.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

As well as agreeing with Sixstar and Milliepoochie (and anyone else that are along those lines) I would like to add - he's probably teething. Soak the kibble a little to make it softer.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

well JJ had quite severe reactions to the other foods.. He came with beta puppy.. very itchy and red spots on his tummy. I switched to Wafcol grain free on advice of the vet .. that cleared the spots and he wasn't quite as itchy but still producing large volumes of poo which got worse the longer he was on it and ended up in liquid squits and me having to get vet

Vet was surprised he had only gained half a kilo at that point and not grown much height wise either, he was expecting him to be bigger at then around 15 weeks (he's been 7kg at 9 weeks and was still only 7.5-8kg) 

He said even taking the severe diarrhea into account he was expecting him to be have been about 10kg and a bit taller.. he still fit on the baby scales they brought to weigh him. 

He suggested bland diet so we went onto home cooked.. chicken and fish with rice, scrambled egg etc while I did some research.. thats when I got the Eden. I used probiotic yoghurt with it for breakfast and used bit of sweet potato mashed in with dinner to help firm up his poo's and he was back to firm poo's by the end of the first week.

I used Naturediet for stuffing kongs.. I'd got some Fishmongers from Pets at home but hadn't actually started him on that bag its still unopened in cupboard.. Inca was going to use that up when her's runs out. 

Though the stink from his poo's has been so bad the last few days I was thinking of giving him that instead! 

Inca has had a bit of Eden she will eat it dry and tried her on it with probiotic yoghurt to help her 'washing machine tummy' but her poo was so big and sloppy this morning I couldn't pick it up... could have been the yoghurt as she's never had yoghurt she hasn't much of a sweet tooth.. won't eat dried banana or anything like that.. (JJ likes fruit and raw carrot) 

so still deciding what to do next and which kibble they will have for dinner.... (breakfast was naturediet frozen stuffed kongs)


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Definately persevere with what you want to feed him...millie hasnt ever beeb fussy with kubble but raw was a nightmare  I choose the kibble and feed it (currently on burns and it suits all three) their variety comes from a spoonful of wet as a topper (or fish).

For us we tried lots of kibbles but that was because we had lots of poop/tummy issues rather than preference!

I remember one thread from before you got your pup and I was stressing about millie and raw...you told me that when you got your pup they wouldnt have a choice and that you would give them that or nothing...not so easy in practice is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

I`ve sorted everything out now and don`t need any more advice thanks


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could people let this thread drop now? I`ve sorted everything out now and don`t need any more advice thanks


You could of just posted that you had the advice / help you needed - People are only trying to help 

I dont come into H and N to often and the thread was at the top hece why I posted.

Considering you never replyed at all to the thread not many posters have got the ability to realise you didnt want any help / advice and you wanted the thread to 'drop'

There is some really good advice in this thread though from people who have taken the time and effort to post so hopefully it helps and even if it doesnt help you then it will hopefully help someone else.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could people let this thread drop now? I`ve sorted everything out now and don`t need any more advice thanks


Why must it drop as you don't need it. It is a good source for other people who may be considering eden or like in the case of Inca the pup, she would like to know others experience of the food. It's why we post in the first place.


----------



## demetris20 (Jun 27, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Could people let this thread drop now? I`ve sorted everything out now and don`t need any more advice thanks


this is a bit ungrateful in my opinion considering everyone was replying to a thread you started


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

demetris20 said:


> this is a bit ungrateful in my opinion considering everyone was replying to a thread you started


It wasn`t meant to be ungrateful I`m simply saying *I* don`t need any more advice now. Have edited orginal post.


----------

